# Motorhome Full Covers



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

I wondered if anyone could offer any advice regarding full covers for motorhomes. I'm thinking of getting one for my Autotrail Cheyenne 840D Lowline. Trouble is, at 28ft. 6ins overall length I cannot find anything in the ready-made market. I have had a quote from one company to make one for the vehicle but this doen't come cheap. Any guidance/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello Monkton honey.

We have a Protec for our van which was specially made for it. It is far superior to the "off the shelf" kinda covers. Ours is kinda fabricy whereas the last one was really plastic and felt it scratched alot.

This one goes right down to the bottom as well and has good strong straps only failure is that the ladders have worn two holes in it so will have to buy the repair kit for it shortly.

It was around £450 not cheap at all but well worth it.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Greenie. Long time since we last chatted. Hope that you are all well and behaving yourself. Many thanks for your help. The quote I had was from Protec, which was for about £500. Sounds as though it could be a decent price. Thanks again, Dennis.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Dennis

I remember asking about covers a couple of years ago - I ended up not getting one as it happens although it was a marginal decision - here's the link anyway - hope its interesting:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-53830-.html

Best wishes


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi
I have a 'protec' too, expensive at £400 [offer during summer 2009] but its great, recommended.

You can put it on a wet vehicle and after a couple of days its dry even when its been raining, its clever, it breathes and is soft on the inside.

No issues from last winter.
just refitted it for this winter

regds neill, cambridge


----------



## oldfella (Mar 30, 2010)

*camper covers...*

HI ALL....

I'm in need of some help..rather new to campers,have been a caravanner for a good many years,but have know made the transition to camper vans,and loving every minute of it

these covers you are talking about that cover the whole camper,are thay the ones that have the Velcro door way,so you can still get into the camper without having to uncover the van???

i had one for my twin wheel caravan that i had,but i cant remember whether i got it from,all i can remember was it was made for the caravan i had at the time..
the makers wanted to know what the make and model was and where the door was situated..IE the rear/front or middle..
it came with 2 poles to help you get the cover over the van,and it was a standard green color same as most I'm guessing...

so am i wright in thinking that these are the same or similar...

can anyone enlighten me on this fact??

i would appreciate any help in this matter you may be able to give me

many thanks.....mike...


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

oldfella

yes they are made to measure and have a door in the right place! 

you cannot use poles to get these on [or any other europeans! ] you must follow the instructions.

regds, neill , cambridge


----------



## oldfella (Mar 30, 2010)

bubble63 said:


> oldfella
> 
> yes they are made to measure and have a door in the right place!
> 
> ...


HI NEIL...

thanks for the information,will check it out....

thanks again.....regards.....mike d.


----------



## oldfella (Mar 30, 2010)

HI NEIL....

have phoned them,got no reply so Ive sent them an email...
will keep you posted on the out come...

kind regards.....mike  ...


----------



## oldfella (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all....

just placed an order with pro covers for my camper cover....

£485 all in...

wont be here till early JANUARY 2011.....

very helpful people and very thorough as well...

regards....mike...

PS...you get a discount if you belong to any clubs etc.....


----------

